# Hurt my back



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I messed up my lower back Sat., it's been pretty painful sense then. Have to call the doctor & go see what the damages are. Hard to sit & do my computer stuff, so I probably won't be around much until I have less pain.So please don't think I'm ignoring posts, I just can't sit here for more than a few mins.at a time. Hopefully I'll be better soon.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope it's nothing too serious. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts! Hope your back gets well soon


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry!!! Nothing worse then the back. I had a pinch
nerve for four weeks in my back. Finally went to the doc last
week. Come to find out it was my tripaziod. I'm not one for
meds but what they gave worked! Hope you feel better.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a bad lower back, too, so I can definitely sympathize.
Lower back pain is horrible! I hope that you feel better soon!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh, so sorry Sue! Hope Dr. can help.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sue - I know how painful back pain is. Have had it on and off for years. Often "the straw that broke the camel's back" does it -- I'll be fine and bend to tie my shoe or once pulled back a shower curtain and I could hardly stand up. I go to a non-force chiropractor who has done wonders. No bone cracking but whatever she does really works and she's been a lifesaver. Hope you find some help. Sending prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm so sorry to hear this! Hope it's better soon.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sue.......I hate to hear about your back problem. Every morning I greet the day with a gel ice pack that fits around my lower spine. After that I am good to go. Actually what it does is help with swelling during the night and it kind of numbs it. Good luck with the pain because I know how horrible it is~~:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hoping that you're better soon. I've often hurt my back and know how painful it can be. UGH!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no Sue, I hope it's nothing serious, back pain is terrible, you just can't get comfortable, are you using a ice pack? 
I just said a prayer for you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no!!!! OUCH!!! Yes, get to the doctor, maybe he can prescribe some sort of pain killer for you....


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh poor you  I did something like that a couple of years ago. It is so painful. I remember the only position I could be in was curled in a ball on the floor..... awful.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, no!!! I'm so sorry to hear this. Take care of yourself and I hope you're all better soon.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hope you're already feeling better, Sue.:smootch:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry - I know how painful that is. I hope you can find some relief soon!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that, Sue. I hope you're feeling better soon. Prayers for a quick recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Please take care of yourself and I'm praying you recover really quickly. When your back is hurting, it just affects everything!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sooo sorry you injured your back. ( been there and done that and it is PAINFUL!) Will pray the Dr can help you in short order !


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Feel better soon, Sue. What Dianne suggested really helps. Or, you can use anything frozen and keep it in your underwear. It truly numbs the pain.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Sue I feel for you. My back went out friday during a lesson (all I did was sit down into a chair, and the spasms started). Good luck. PS massage therapy helps!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope you're ok soon.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> I messed up my lower back Sat., it's been pretty painful sense then. Have to call the doctor & go see what the damages are. Hard to sit & do my computer stuff, so I probably won't be around much until I have less pain.So please don't think I'm ignoring posts, I just can't sit here for more than a few mins.at a time. Hopefully I'll be better soon.


Oh no!  I am so very sorry to read that you hurt your back - sending you good wishes vibes for you to feel better VERY SOON, my very dear friend:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: I know how painful and annoying back injuries are (fell off the horse once and hurt mine very bad) As I continued to recover, I was using a special pillow to sit on whenever I needed to do my work siting for long hours (it sure was helping) I hope that your back feels less painful by now. 
xoxo
Kat


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Awwww, Sue, I am so sorry.    I know when the back goes out, it is hard to do anything and there is just no "position" that you can get comfortable in. I hope that you haven't damaged anything but merely sprained it. When my back goes out, I have to use a muscle relaxer and a pain killer for a couple of days and it goes away as long as I behave myself (which you know is hard for "me" to do). HUGS xoxo:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If I were you I would use it as a perfect excuse to only do what I want to do for at---oh let's say---a minimum of a week! or two? How much can you afford to get by with? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Seriously---wishing healthy, happy recovery soon and very soon!:wub2:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh no! I hope it will be okay. Take it easy!! xoxo


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope you feel bettter soon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

sue i symphatize cause i suffer from back pain , top , lower grrr , i hope u feel better try to rest as much as u can ! hugs !


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

oh, Sue, I"m so sorry to hear this. I hope you've already been to the doctor and are getting some relief.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh no Sue!! That stinks! :thmbdn: What did you go and do that for? I'm so sorry. Back pain hurts. I hope you are some better by now. Did you call & get into the doctor yesterday like a good girl? Please keep us posted and let me know how you are doing when you can sit at the computer.
Hugs.:hugging::hugging::hugging::hugging:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sue, I'm so sorry you hurt your back. Get lots of cuddles from Boo and Hannah and you'll feel better in no time. 
Take care of yourself and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue hugs, hope your feeling better tonight. Did you see the doctor?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing as Paula. Did you see anyone about your back? Hope you're feeling better. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I was wondering the same thing as Paula. Did you see anyone about your back? Hope you're feeling better. :grouphug:


I hope that she did see the doc and is just taking care


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh no, Sue, that are bad news! Hope your doctor can help!

Wish you a quick recovery!!! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

hope you are feeling better Sue!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Just a quick update on me & my back. The doctor thinks it's just a bad sprain,called it "paperclip syndrome". I'm a bit better, but it's still too painful to sit upright so I'm spending a lot of time on the sofa with the TV remote. I will have to go for x-rays if I'm not lots better by next week. Thanks so much to everyone for the kind words & well wishes. Hope you all are doing well. Hugs

Sue


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so sorry to hear this Sue ..i hope your back gets better soon .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

momtoboo said:


> Just a quick update on me & my back. The doctor thinks it's just a bad sprain,called it "paperclip syndrome". I'm a bit better, but it's still too painful to sit upright so I'm spending a lot of time on the sofa with the TV remote. I will have to go for x-rays if I'm not lots better by next week. Thanks so much to everyone for the kind words & well wishes. Hope you all are doing well. Hugs
> 
> Sue


Happy it doesn't sound too severe. Probably a lot like what I get that sends me running to my chiropractor. What did he mean by paperclip syndrome? Inquiring minds want to know. Keep feeling better.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> Just a quick update on me & my back. The doctor thinks it's just a bad sprain,called it "paperclip syndrome". I'm a bit better, but it's still too painful to sit upright so I'm spending a lot of time on the sofa with the TV remote. I will have to go for x-rays if I'm not lots better by next week. Thanks so much to everyone for the kind words & well wishes. Hope you all are doing well. Hugs
> 
> Sue


Thanks for the update. I'm happy to read that it isn't very severe (((hugs)))
Keep on taking care and I hope that you continue to feel better and soon get rid of the back pain, my friend.
xoxo
Kat


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I hope you start feeling better Soon!!! I messed mine up again friday and have been in pain and walking crooked for almost a week now. I have been going to the chiropractor and having ultrasound on it to help with the muscle spasms.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Happy it doesn't sound too severe. Probably a lot like what I get that sends me running to my chiropractor. What did he mean by paperclip syndrome? Inquiring minds want to know. Keep feeling better.


"Paperclip Syndrome" is just a humorous term the doctors use when someone simply bends over to pick up some object, & the back suddenly goes out. That's pretty much what happened to me, except it was Boo & Hannah I scooped up,one in each hand.I've done it hundreds of times before,but this time it threw my back out. :blush: After 8 days of muscles spasms from h**l, I'm finally doing lots better. I'm still sore,stiff & have to rest my back a lot, but the spasms seem to be gone. I'll be making an appt with a chiropractor to help get my spine straightened up when I'm not as sore. I'm now able to sit in my computer chair for short periods of time. Sooooooo, I'm back. Thanks everyone for all the well wishes & good thoughts.:grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sue, I was just wondering this morning how you were doing. Glad to 
hear your feeling better, but take it easy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> "Paperclip Syndrome" is just a humorous term the doctors use when someone simply bends over to pick up some object, & the back suddenly goes out. That's pretty much what happened to me, except it was Boo & Hannah I scooped up,one in each hand.I've done it hundreds of times before,but this time it threw my back out. :blush: After 8 days of muscles spasms from h**l, I'm finally doing lots better. I'm still sore,stiff & have to rest my back a lot, but the spasms seem to be gone. I'll be making an appt with a chiropractor to help get my spine straightened up when I'm not as sore. I'm now able to sit in my computer chair for short periods of time. Sooooooo, I'm back. Thanks everyone for all the well wishes & good thoughts.:grouphug:


Dear Sue- i hope that u do continue resting & just take it easy until u are able to make that appointment with the chiropractor. In other words, until the soreness is gone :grouphug: I am just happy that u didn't have to go for x-rays and anything further :chili: 
Take care, my friend. 
Luv ya


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

momtoboo said:


> "Paperclip Syndrome" is just a humorous term the doctors use when someone simply bends over to pick up some object, & the back suddenly goes out.


Great name for it. I always call it "the straw that broke the camels back" syndrome :HistericalSmiley: I put mine out once opening up the shower curtain.:smilie_tischkante: Couldn't move AT ALL!! I'm not wild about the chiropractors who do all the cracking - it was too much for my body but mine is a non-force chiropractor (yes there is such a thing) and she works miracles. My husband refers to her as the witch doctor because it doesn't seem like she's doing much at all and then you're fine. He goes to her too as well as many of my old work colleagues. Happy you're starting to feel better.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Mary, Kat & Sue. I'm glad to be back & feeling better.


----------

